# Umwerfer Swoop 8.0



## haekel72 (27. März 2013)

Hallo,
dieses Thema habe ich schon einmal angesprochen und wollte nun wissen wie es bei Euch so ist. 

Durch den fest montierten Umwerfer von Sram (3x) gibt es Probleme während der fahrt vom kleinen Zahnrad aufs Große zu schalten. Die Kombonenten passen nicht wirklich gut zusammen. Lager und Kurbel sind sehr Breit. Ich konnte dieses Problem nur lösen indem ich den äußeren Anschlag nachstellte. jetzt funzt es ganz Gut. Bitte um Erfahrungen.


----------



## compact444 (27. März 2013)

Moin,
das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe gestern zum dritten mal (habe bisher noch keine Schaltung eingstellt) den Umwerfer eingestellt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich jetzt eine ganz passable Lösung gefunden habe.
Die Slx/xt an meinem ZR-Team funktioniert da besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zikula69 (1. April 2013)

Hallo,ich habe mir auch vor kurz das bike gekauft,  und habe auch die selben Probleme "gehabt"...Umwerfer ist nicht so richtig  gegangen.
Bei mir war es so, die Kette ist vom kleinen Blatt zum großen nicht  so richtig gesprungen,und dann vom großen Blatt zum kleinen wollte die Kette  auch nicht ...
Unterwegs habe ich auch noch das kleine Rädchen vom  Kettenspanner verloren...zum Glück habe ich es wieder gefunden.
Ok die Lösung  war:
der Kettenspanner ganz nach unten gedreht und das Rädchen ein cm. weiter  in Richtung Blatt geschoben,der Rest am den kleinen Schrauben en den Umwerfer  eingestellt.
Jetzt funktioniert alles perfekt.
Probiert es mal vielleicht  geht es bei euch auch so..!


----------



## haekel72 (2. April 2013)

zikula69 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe mir auch vor kurz das bike gekauft,  und habe auch die selben Probleme "gehabt"...Umwerfer ist nicht so richtig  gegangen.
> Bei mir war es so, die Kette ist vom kleinen Blatt zum großen nicht  so richtig gesprungen,und dann vom großen Blatt zum kleinen wollte die Kette  auch nicht ...
> Unterwegs habe ich auch noch das kleine Rädchen vom  Kettenspanner verloren...zum Glück habe ich es wieder gefunden.
> Ok die Lösung  war:
> ...




Jepp, Danke Dir für die Infos, ja die Schrauben sollte man kontrollieren bei den radons! Bei mir hat es gereicht "nur" am Umwerfer zu verstellen! Habe auch Radon desewegen angeschrieben und-------keine Antwort bekommen!  Kein guter Eindruck von einer Versand-Firma aber ich hätte es Wissen müssen!


----------



## RALLE K. ! (9. April 2013)

Hallo an alle!

Schrauben sollte man bei jedem Bike ab und an kontrollieren und bei neuen Bikes alle nach einer gewissen Zeit nachziehen, da sich viele Schraubverbindungen erst "setzen" müssen (auch bei anderen techn. Geräten). Das ist völlig normal. 
Auch die leichten Probleme mit euren Schaltungen sind durchaus normal: Die Züge längen sich bei neuen Bikes, die Bowdenzughüllen setzen sich durch den Zug beim Schalten fester in die Endkappen - da muss halt etwas nachjustiert werden. Kein Grund zur Panik! Na ja - und das man nicht immer sofort eine Antwort bekommt, ist nicht schön aber verständlich, da Radon bestimmt 150 Mails am Tag bekommt...


----------

